# Tyrian distortion aka revv g3 mods?



## ErickPulido (Feb 5, 2020)

Hi I have build three of this pedals and I really love the distortion; but I don't use the middle position and the blue (top) position of the switch if I recall well,

 is there a way to use a different setting to get tightest sounds? ala triangulum boost aka fortin 33 (which I have but hate the noise it gives).


----------

